# Grizzly powerfeed for G0704 - speeds up and slows down



## camcl3 (Dec 2, 2020)

I have the Grizzly powerfeed for the G0704 both are less than a year old with not much use.  I’ve noticed the speed changing at different locations on the table and was curious if anyone had this issue?


----------



## fitterman1 (Dec 2, 2020)

Do you have a stable voltage supply?


----------



## camcl3 (Dec 2, 2020)

Yes


----------



## fitterman1 (Dec 2, 2020)

Does the axis movement level of friction vary if moved by hand?


----------



## camcl3 (Dec 2, 2020)

Good idea - I'll check


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 2, 2020)

I'm guessing it's not a very powerful drive unit and if the table has some binding issues then you would see that
-Mark


----------



## camcl3 (Dec 4, 2020)

It is binding up when I move it by hand, thanks for the recommendations.  Not bad but it is harder in some places.  I'm very new to milling.  Any recommendations?  The mill has less then 4 hours on it so I'm surprised this is an issue


----------



## macardoso (Dec 4, 2020)

camcl3 said:


> It is binding up when I move it by hand, thanks for the recommendations.  Not bad but it is harder in some places.  I'm very new to milling.  Any recommendations?  The mill has less then 4 hours on it so I'm surprised this is an issue



Have you used a sufficient quantity of way oil? Heavy stuff like Vactra #2 is best.

If the machine is new, Gibs need adjustment. Tight enough to not chatter when cutting, loose enough to move easily.

The g0704 doesn't have beautifully machined ways. Some very careful stoning or lapping might be needed if all else is perfect.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Dec 4, 2020)

Lube the ways, what the table slides on
Lube the gibs !! yes really ! the angles edges which define the tables limits.

Get out our dial indicators and place so they indicate the squareness of the table to a stable reference

Grab both ends of the table and try to twist it ! Do the indicators move more than 0.001" gibs too loose!
Move the table across its whole range repeating this test and getting the gibs set so the prevent more than barely indicatable movement but still allow free movement.

If you had been using hand motions all year, you would have developed a feel for the stiffness of the table movements. you can set the gibs so they add just barely noticible amounts of drag to the movements. But only if you have developed the feel of the table movements.


----------

